# 747 Spare wheel/Ipod adapter



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We are in the process of sorting out extras etc. for our new purchase and noticed that it only comes with a fix and go kit instead of a spare wheel. And have been told the spare wheel is over #500 (sorry pound sign on keyboard doesn't work!) and it would have had to have been a factory fit, but ours has already left the factory so would have to put elsewhere. Does anyone else have the spare wheel?

Also there was an option of an Ipod adapter, does anyone else have this? If so how does it work?

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

The same applies To the Cathargo we are buying, but £500 they must be joking. Cathargo have charged me £150 optional spare wheel. Mind you I think its daft to supply heavy vehicles with a pump up repair kit. 
Wobby


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

My Bursner has no spare wheel either and on my maiden trip in France I had my first puncture on the Autoroute, I picked up the biggest nail I have ever seen, not to worry I said to the wife we have a magic blow up kit somewhere. It worked for a few miles then the head of the nail came off and spewed magic white gunk everwhere.
So now I shall carry a spare wheel, wether I can change the wheel I will have to find out. Did you know the replacement tin of gunk is £50, I can get a spare for just over that.

Regards John.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine to didn`t come with a spare wheel but,when I get round to it,I`m going to get this stuff put into the tryes.
ultraseal


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Kirsty

You should be able to get the spare and carrier from a Fiat dealer or if you are on an Alko chassis possibly direct from Alko in Leamington Spa, it will need fitting DIY or pay someone, from memory it was a little under 200 for the carrier and 120 for wheel and tyre, we paid 368 inc Vat on our Burstner as a factory option.

With the size of garage on the 747 you should be able to mount in there as the original one we have is underslung on the chassis in the middle of the van so not easy to get too.

I was not comfortable with the Pump & Go concept, you will find that a lot of recovery companies will charge if you have no servicable spare to replace the punctured tyre, others have had problems getting the tyre reinflated using this pump/chemical idea and unfortunately in a lot of instances the damaged tyre is not servicable, which leaves you at the side of the road going nowhere.

Chris


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We did not order van with spare wheel due to the cost. Instead bought steel wheel from Fiat and put our own tyre on it. Now we're having the devils own job getting the carrier for it. At the moment it just takes up room in the garage. Are chasing our dealer Timberland for one. Have tried Alko but they found it difficult to suss out what chassis it is. We can't find any details on the chassis itself but would hazard a guess that all recent tag axles be they Burstner, Swift, Autotrail etc have spare it same place. On the face on it this should have been simple to source but it doesn't seem to be the case. This is the last thing we want to get to make the van exactly as we like it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

One of the reasons we 'rushed' a little to buy our new van was that we were informed that next year's model will have no spare. Capitanjohn's post voiced our fears - yes, the spray stuff might get you going, but how long will it last?

Last year, we had a leaking valve in a front tyre, and changed to the spare at an Italian service area. We got a new tyre about 3 days later, when it was convenient to do so.

Gerald


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

capitanjohn said:


> It worked for a few miles then the head of the nail came off and spewed magic white gunk everwhere.
> So now I shall carry a spare wheel, wether I can change the wheel I will have to find out. Did you know the replacement tin of gunk is £50, I can get a spare for just over that.
> 
> Regards John.


Its Blood daft supplying these pump up kit's, if you pick up anything more than a small nail you stand the chance of being stranded on the side of the road. Some daft member of MMMs staff in reply to this problem stated that it was to reduce the payload on the MH, reduce the payload I ask you how daft is that? No give me a spare wheel every time.


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

my wife's VW Touran doesn't have a spare wheel and we bought this stuff from motormania on-line

http://www.slime.com/

http://www.motormania.co.uk/product_details.asp?intDescID=93409&Manufacturer=Slime&Code=

for £19.99 you get the compressor too...wouldn't expect it to do an RV mind

Glacier


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Our 4x4 came with that slime/gunk stuff in it. I literally watched one of my front tyres go completely flat in about 5 minutes whilst parked, and when I got to tyre place they had a real problem repairing it cos of getting the stuff out.

Needless to say I don't think we'll go down that route!!

We don't have a particularly good track record too, having had 1 blowout/1 puncture on our caravan in the last 5 years. 

Have decided it had better be a spare wheel for us and are going to try to store it in either the garage or in the under floor storage area.

Kirsty


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi willows18.

We have a 748 and have fitted the spare wheel just inside the garage door on the rear wall. All I used to fit the wheel to the back garage wall was a strip of 30mm x 5mm steel 300mm long with a 12mm length of studding 100mm long fitted to it. The strip of steel is then screwed to the garage wall so as one of the wheel stud holes lines up with the studding and just use a large 12mm washer and nut to wold the wheel. This has worked well for us during the last 2 years. We use our bike ramp to roll the wheel in or out. It is also very easy to check tyre pressure no crawling under the van. Hope this may help.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------

